

Upcoming changes in Firefox's password manager. - AndrewDucker
https://blog.mozilla.org/dolske/2013/08/21/a-change-in-password-manager/

======
nodata
I'd like to see Firefox's password manager work on _more_ sites. This change
will prevent that since the problem sites use funky forms to get around
password saving "for security purposes".

Sorry, but forcing me to choose a weak password that I can remember is fake
security.

~~~
voidspace
I feel your pain. Though I use KeePass instead of FF's integrated password
manager. PayPal won't allow me to copy and paste my login credentials, so I
have to make the credentials visible and manually type it out. Both a security
issue and a major hassle.

